# TwO 21" QuadraSubs



## RollinTyteWhipZ (May 8, 2003)

i Know i'mma get a few questions on why i Baught these two subs and How DiD i get them....But My question For u guys is....

What amp to use, How many to get and How the Hell do i rUn 20,000 watts out of each speaker without my car blowing Up?


Please let Me know... ThaNk YoU!

See Subs Below!
http://nexxon.com/quadrasub/quadrasub.htm


----------



## RollinTyteWhipZ (May 8, 2003)

i wanted to fit the speakers into a 99 Deville....

Customize if i have to...so please let me Know!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hummm 10 thow rms sounds like you will need one hell of a charging system...

not sure i can help you but i hope its sounds good 

good luck

cant wait to see the completed pictures...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinTyteWhipZ_@Jun 12 2003, 04:00 AM
> *i Know i'mma get a few questions on why i Baught these two subs and How DiD i get them....But My question For u guys is....
> 
> What amp to use, How many to get and How the Hell do i rUn 20,000 watts out of each speaker without my car blowing Up?
> ...


 Please tell me you did not actually waste money on those subs :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimat...ic;f=8;t=016282

http://www.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimat...c;f=40;t=012712



http://www.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimat...c;f=40;t=011713


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Can someone tell me how the fuck Lay It Low got the avatar I made.










God damn. :angry:


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Get 5 of these:










Run each SPL amp to 2 of the 2 ohm coils (for 1 ohm). That would be 5,000 watts X 4 coils = 20,000 watts total RMS.

Wonder how you would run all that power. :0 

(Side Note: The spects on the SPL amp says "..up to 18volt input". So you would need atleast 1,111 amp alternator that puts out 18 volts to run the amp setup.) :roflmao:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i got 5 things to says to you.

dont buy two of those subs
dont buy one of those subs
dont buy half of one of those subs 
dont even go back to the website where you saw those subs.
come up with a sensible system so we can help you


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 13 2003, 02:31 AM
> *i got 5 things to says to you.
> 
> dont buy two of those subs
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

im not into beat that much .....but i have to say that this is the stupidest shit ive seen :angry:


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

OH god the humanity! 

Im sorry that you have those in your possession.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jun 13 2003, 12:05 PM
> *OH god the humanity!
> 
> Im sorry that you have those in your possession.*


 If he even does. Lets see some pictures. Cause everytime I see there site, it says "*Available Soon*". :0


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

Lol

I believe pyramid makes a couple of "50 billion watt" amps that you could run with those :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Jun 13 2003, 11:13 PM
> *Lol
> 
> I believe pyramid makes a couple of "50 billion watt" amps that you could run with those :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass+Jun 13 2003, 03:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83Cutlass @ Jun 13 2003, 03:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DeAdPhLow_@Jun 13 2003, 12:05 PM
> *OH god the humanity!
> 
> Im sorry that you have those in your possession.*


If he even does. Lets see some pictures. Cause everytime I see there site, it says "*Available Soon*". :0[/b][/quote]
They are out My homie had one, I wasn't very impressed blew after 4 days with half the rated power :uh: y 3 12" l7's blew it away and as far as spl goes my DD 9512 blew both out of the water with 5,000 watts.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

them subs look like trampolines


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice (Sep 3, 2003)

please tell me you got one hell of a deal...and good luck powerin them!!!!you must be made of cash


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

OMG!! someone actually bought those!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by Sippin_Lean at Sep 10 2003, 11:30 PM


----------



## Supernaut (Jun 12, 2002)

I found a solution....jbl amp
http://www.jbl.com/car/products/product_de...ser=GTI&cat=AMP

only $6000.00 a piece :0 



Last edited by Supernaut at Sep 11 2003, 04:11 AM


----------



## Cutty Low Low (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jun 14 2003, 04:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jun 14 2003, 04:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are out My homie had one, I wasn't very impressed blew after 4 days with half the rated power :uh: y 3 12" l7's blew it away and as far as spl goes my DD 9512 blew both out of the water with 5,000 watts.[/b][/quote]
How much did your homie buy it for? What kinda car was it in? What the hell was suppling the 5,000w? 



Last edited by Cutty Low Low at Sep 12 2003, 10:11 PM


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cutty Low Low+Sep 12 2003, 11:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cutty Low Low @ Sep 12 2003, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did your homie buy it for? What kinda car was it in? What the hell was suppling the 5,000w?[/b][/quote]
2- earthquake shredders @1ohm


92 explorer in a wall 



Last edited by T BONE at Sep 14 2003, 08:26 PM


----------

